# Cascade Stout Recipe Required.



## smilinggilroy (11/10/10)

Hi All,
Consumed a bottle of Cascade stout over the weekend and must say not a bad drop for a commercial beer. :chug: 
Nice nutty roasted tones, rich and not too bitter...
Would like to give this one a go.
Does anyone have a recipe, or can inform me where I can find one, for this beer?
TIA,
Cheers.
:beer:


----------



## MCT (11/10/10)

Hi mate, I don't mind the Cascade stout myself. You can try this recipe if you like, not too dissimilar:

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SGrain 76.60 %
0.90 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 7.66 %
0.60 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.11 %
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 4.26 %
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.40 %
0.35 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 2.98 %

Bitter to about 30 IBU's with a 60 minute addition of whatever bittering hop you have. 
JW Pale instead of galaxy at the moment is galaxy is impossible to get, and the flaked maize was just no name corn flakes.

BTW, where abouts in the Southern Highlands are you?


----------



## Batz (11/10/10)

MCT said:


> JW Pale instead of galaxy at the moment is galaxy is impossible to get




:icon_offtopic: 


Sorry but what's the story with Galaxy? I think I have one or two unopened sacks but I use ship loads of the stuff, love it.



Hey MCT...you need some cascade in that recipe  

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/10/10)

Batz said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> Sorry but what's the story with Galaxy? I think I have one or two unopened sacks but I use ship loads of the stuff, love it.
> ...


There is a world wide shortage, your stuff is worth a fortune !! No not really , galaxy is sold out till next load of barley is malted, happens most years.
GB


----------



## Batz (11/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> There is a world wide shortage, your stuff is worth a fortune !! No not really , galaxy is sold out till next load of barley is malted, happens most years.
> GB




I have a bag on ebay now, $450.00 start price, thanks for the tip Nev.

http://tinyurl.com/279lmnl


Batz h34r:


----------



## DUANNE (11/10/10)

i dont know about the hops side of things but when i did the tour a couple of months back they told me they only use pale malt and a dark malt it the stout and thats it. they malt theyre own grain so hard to say what specs would b but jw or bb ale malt would be close to the base and to the naked eye the dark malt looked like chocolate to me but i could be completetly talking out my arse on that one.


----------



## smilinggilroy (11/10/10)

MCT said:


> Hi mate, I don't mind the Cascade stout myself. You can try this recipe if you like, not too dissimilar:
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> ...



Thanks MCT,
The grain bill is over 11kg, seems to be a lot ??
What batch size is this for and how do you use the corn flakes?
My brewing method is BIAB.
I'm located out near Oakdale, the other side of Camden.
Cheers.


----------



## MCT (11/10/10)

smilinggilroy said:


> Thanks MCT,
> The grain bill is over 11kg, seems to be a lot ??
> What batch size is this for and how do you use the corn flakes?
> My brewing method is BIAB.
> ...


Sorry mate, this was for a 43L batch at 75% efficiency.

Corn flakes just go in the mash. You can drop them if you like, the OG was a bit too high at 1.063 for a cascade stout clone anyway.
It's not a perfect clone this, just to give some ideas. It was nice smooth stout, got a third place in a comp last year. 
Toast the oats in the oven to get a nutty flavour.


----------



## B1n0ry (8/2/13)

Awakening this thread, because I brewed the kits & bits recipe below, and discovered it tasted remarkably similar to Cascade Stout.

Ingredients:
1.7kg tin Coopers Dark Ale
1.4kg Light Dry Malt Extract
200g medium Crystal, 150g Carafa Special T3
20g Willamette hops @ 5 minutes
1 packet Danstar Windsor yeast (11g)

23L batch. Fermented at 19 or 20 C approx FG: 1.014, approx ABV: 5.2%

Windsor has a slightly lower attenuation, leaving the beer thick and malty.
It is a good match, maybe a little too roasty at first, but after a couple of months in the bottle it smooths a little and matches the Cascade a bit closer.
I know it has no Cascade hops. Does every Cascade beer use Cascade hops? Whatever. tastes fantastic to me.


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/13)

Cascade hops refer to Cascadia (North Western USA) - nothing to do with Cascade Brewery. The Cascade stout is pleasant but not as rich as Coopers commercial stout or Sheaf Stout. It actually struck me as less stouty and more of a smooth dark ale, the K n K recipe above could give a good approximation.


----------

